# Qt темы без KDE

## Alarik

Как изменить Qt тему, которую используют приложения(в частности SIM) на другую? 

Использую XFCE4, KDE вообще не установлен.

----------

## Rikz

Во-первых в настройках sim кажется и без того есть возможность сменить тему. А во-вторых - qtconfig.

----------

## Ivan Zenkov

Это уже обсуждалось вот здесь: http://www.linuxshop.ru/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4496  :Smile: 

----------

## Rikz

Может кто-нибудь заодно подскажет названия тем с kdelook.org, которые будут в qt без kdelibs работать? Качать всё подряд очень не хочется.

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

А у меня все пошло, хотя одну библиотеку мне  и пришлось из kdelibs скачать к себе, но это всяко лучше чем наборчик от кде-либс...

```

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r6  -ipv6 -static 

[ebuild  N    ] net-nds/portmap-5b-r7  

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/fam-oss-2.6.10-r1  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kde-env-3-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libid3tag-0.15.0b  -debug 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmad-0.15.0b-r1  -debug 

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/arts-1.1.4  +alsa -oggvorbis -artswrappersuid +mad 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/ghostscript-7.05.6-r3  +X -cups -cjk 

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r4  

[ebuild  N    ] kde-base/kdelibs-3.1.4  +alsa -cups -ipv6 +ssl 

```

----------

## Alarik

Спасибо за советы, все работает. 

Хотя kdelibs все равно пришлось поставить, что бы все темы компилились  :Wink: 

----------

## Ivan Zenkov

А у меня были таки проблемы даже после установки kdelibs не все темы компилялись  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## inv

Встречный вопрос, как меня темы для gtk-2 ?

----------

## Alarik

 *Ivan Zenkov wrote:*   

> А у меня были таки проблемы даже после установки kdelibs не все темы компилялись 

 

некоторые (в частности те, в которые входит оформление оконного менеджера) требуют kdebase

----------

